# Stripper Pole Installation



## imported_Arthur (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty soon I am putting in a stripper pole in my garage, I want it to be bolted to the top of a table from the bottom and connect to the ceiling with the other end.  I need some advice on how to get this large of a pipe and in good quality (it has to be smooth) and also how can I attach it if they have to custom cut it there will be nothing on the ends?


----------



## Beau81 (Jul 8, 2008)

A stripper pole huh? Very Clever.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd suggest a thigh strap-on to go with it, if you're putting seating right around it.  Even more so if she plans on giving lap dances.  

I have absolutely no idea where to buy a stripper pole...  it'd need to be stainless or chrome plated to prevent rust, neither of which a generic hardware store is going to have.  You might try your local metal supply/boilerworks/etc to see if they have some 2" stainless pipe, but expect to pay an arm and a leg.

A quick search of ebay shows you can have a new stripper pole shipped to your door for about $150, but I don't know the quality of such an item.

Installing it seems pretty easy...  if you don't want to weld plates onto the ends, just use a holesaw to cut a hole the size of the pole in a block of wood, and stick the pole in it, with screws in from the side into holes drilled in the pole so it can't rotate.


--Bushytails


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 29, 2008)

Bet you are gonna throw some wild parties after you get that stripper pole installed huh? lol

Do you already have a stripper lined up to try out for the first time? We're gonna need pics, ya know! hahaha


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't all stripper poles start there lives as normal poles then decide to make that transition when things get tight at home! I think that's how it works.


----------



## Huh? (Sep 29, 2009)

How did it work?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Oct 4, 2009)

Bushytails said:


> A quick search of ebay shows you can have a new stripper pole shipped to your door for about $150, but I don't know the quality of such an item.



Funny I'm reading this thread. Yesterday I just finished installing a stripper pole in my garage. Don't waste $150 on ebay. I paid $70 for my gold 8 ft pole @ Home Depot.


----------



## Admin (Oct 5, 2009)

No worries. How was the build?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Oct 5, 2009)

Alan said:


> No worries. How was the build?


the build was stressfull, a little complicated since my knowledge of building things is not that avcanced. all i know is from what i saw from watching many years of bob villas this old house & norms new yankee workshop tv shows! the pole was inserted perfectly straight up & strong enough to hold me up, im 5'6" 135lbs.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 5, 2010)

I recently visited a friend of mine and I was surprised that he has this stripper pole on his garage. It made me think that it is a good idea. Well I guess some of you know that pole dancing is sexy and a form of an exercise...  Planning to put up one as well.


----------



## BRad704 (May 24, 2010)

AndrewBigA said:


> the build was stressfull, a little complicated since my knowledge of building things is not that avcanced. all i know is from what i saw from watching many years of bob villas this old house & norms new yankee workshop tv shows! the pole was inserted perfectly straight up & strong enough to hold me up, im 5'6" 135lbs.



So please tell us that the pole is actually for a wife/gf and that you only know it will hold you because you "weight tested" it before you let her try it out...


----------



## LnJsdad (May 25, 2010)

One has to wonder.   Did he like it???????


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2010)

AndrewBigA said:


> im 5'6" 135lbs.



Holy Moly....How old was he, 12?


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I install a stripper pole into a popcorn ceiling? I'm planning on installing the kind with screws and bolts, so please don't suggest I get one of those curtain rod type ones.


----------



## ME87 (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you ever get this installed?


----------

